# HTC Vice mit gtx 960



## SprinterLP1 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, Ich überlege mir eine HTC Vice zu kaufen. Habe aber nur eine gtx 960. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich die HTC Vive mit einer gtx 960 spielen lässt?

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## SprinterLP1 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich meine natürlich HTC Vive


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Oktober 2016)

2 oder 4GB Version?

Die 2GB Version mag die Vive nicht gerne, bei der 4GB Version liegt es am Spiel.
Project Cars oder Nvidias VR Funhouse wird keinen großen Spaß machen.
Weniger fordernde Spiele wie SPT, Job Simulator o.ä. hingegen laufen.

Würde mit einem Kauf aber noch warten. Es sind gerade neue Controller und eine etwas Kabellosere Version der Vive in Arbeit.


----------



## Beefx (21. November 2016)

Auf Steam gibt es einen VR Test. Jedoch schätze ich (bin im Besitz einer R9 380 4GB), dass deine Werte ähnlich ausfallen werden wie meine. (~laut Test, ausreichend jedoch nicht empfehlenswert).
Wenn du dir überlegst eine HTC Vive zuzulegen, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall raten mind. eine 1060 (lieber 1070) zuzulegen. 

Stimme dem Vorredner aber zu, warte lieber auf Generation 2  Wenn du noch warten kannst! Kabellose Erweiterung ist schon erhältlich, jedoch glaube ich sehr zügig ausverkauft gewesen. (dann lieber doch gen2 und hoffen dass es State of the Art ist)


----------



## CastorTolagi (21. November 2016)

Beefx schrieb:


> Kabellose Erweiterung ist schon erhältlich.



Nein ist sie nicht.
Vive | Zubehor fur Vive
Noch nicht mal dieses chinesiche Modul, das gibts auch erst 2017.
VIVE | TPCAST VIVE无线升级套件（抢鲜版）
Wann der westlichere Markt das bekommt steht noch gar nicht fest.


----------



## SprinterLP1 (21. November 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich habe mir nun eine HTC Vive gekauft und nutze diese derzeit mit einer gtx 960. Ich muss sagen es läuft erstaunlich gut. Will mir aber bei Weihnachtsangebotej eine neue abgreifen


----------



## Beefx (22. November 2016)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht.
> Vive | Zubehor fur Vive
> Noch nicht mal dieses chinesiche Modul, das gibts auch erst 2017.
> VIVE | TPCAST VIVE无线升级套件（抢鲜版）
> Wann der westlichere Markt das bekommt steht noch gar nicht fest.



-> HTC Vive Goes Wireless With $220 Add-On You Can Pre-Order Friday

Vielleicht habe ich mich auch ungünstig ausgedrückt, mit erhältlich meinte ich, es existiert.



SprinterLP1 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Ich habe mir nun eine HTC Vive gekauft und nutze diese derzeit mit einer gtx 960. Ich muss sagen es läuft erstaunlich gut. Will mir aber bei Weihnachtsangebotej eine neue abgreifen



Darf man fragen welche Spiele du spielst und ob du z.B Supersampling benutzt?


----------



## Beefx (22. November 2016)

- bitte löschen -


----------



## SprinterLP1 (22. November 2016)

Ich Spiel sehr gerne RAW Data dieses läuft auf kleinsten ein Stellungen flüssig. The Gallary Episode 1: Call of the Starseed hä ich auch durchgespielt. Dieses lief ebenfalls flüssig. Manchmal gab's beim laden ein paar Hänger, Aber die waren nicht weiter wild.
Super Sammlung nutze ich nicht, das Schaft die Karte nicht...


----------

